# DIY Reptile Cage



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Well this isnt anything exciting.
But Im shure someone will be interested in this build.

Its very easy so far.

Malamine - 28$
2 By 3 - 1.80$
Sliders/track - 20$
Screws - 10$
Plexiglass - 26$
Light fixtures - 8$
Wireing - 3$
Size of it is 4x2x2










































































Still have a crapload to do. The back isnt even on yet. Im trying to plan some type of ventilation.

I Wouldnt mind ideas, Any handy advice.
When im finished I'll write out a proper "How To" Guide.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

who's home will that be ?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

no clue brutha.
Im happy to hear about some cool animals.

Minus snakes


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

YaY Megaray!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Almost done.
Just gotta make it look preety now.


----------

